
Go 1.9 Release Party [slides] - stablemap
http://talks.godoc.org/github.com/davecheney/go-1.9-release-party/presentation.slide
======
ultimoo
Great work! On a side note -- what framework/software is used to make these
browser based slide shows? They are super fast and also elegant looking.

~~~
matttproud
The present tool:
[https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/tools/cmd/present](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/tools/cmd/present)

------
marcrosoft
The slides are unusable on mobile.

~~~
barsonme
Yes, they've been like that for a while. If you turn your phone horizontally
it is _better_ but still sucks.

They accept PRs, though ;)

------
overcast
I think we have different definitions for the word "party", but congrats guys!
:)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
What is the dir/... syntax. I never saw the doc on that one.

~~~
jimbishopp
Wildcard: "An import path is a pattern if it includes one or more "..."
wildcards ... For example, net/... expands to net and packages in its
subdirectories."

[https://golang.org/cmd/go/#hdr-
Description_of_package_lists](https://golang.org/cmd/go/#hdr-
Description_of_package_lists)

~~~
tbrock
Right but was this a thing before golang existed or is it specific to go
commands?

It was certainly popularized by "go get ./...".

~~~
lobster_johnson
It's specific to Go. Shell globbing has "⁎⁎", though.

------
nthcolumn
I hope they skip versions straight to 2.1.

